# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  الخوف من الله وثمراته

## أحمد عرفة

الخوف من الله وثمراته د / أحمد عرفة 
عناصر الخطبة:
  1-    فضل الخوف من الله والبكاء من خشيته.
  2-    أقسام الخوف.
  3-    سلفنا الصالح والخوف من الله.
الموضوع وأدلته  فضل الخوف من الله والبكاء من خشيته:
قال تعالى: (ولمن خاف مقام ربه جنتان) [الرحمن: 46].
وقال تعالى: (إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير) [الملك: 12].
وأخرج الترمذي في سننه بسند صحيح عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (لا يلج النار رجل بكى من خشية الله حتى يعود اللبن في الضرع ولا يجتمع غبار في سبيل الله ودخان جهنم) [صحيح الجامع (7778)].
وأخرج البخاري ومسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (سبعة يظلهم الله في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله- وذكر منهم- ورجل ذكر الله خالياً ففاضت عيناه).
وأخرج الترمذي بسند حسن عن أبي أمامة الباهلى رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (ليس شيء أحب إلى الله تعالى من قطرتين وأثرين: قطرة دموع من خشية الله، وقطرة دم تراق في سبيل الله تعالى، وأما الأثران: فأثر في سبيل الله تعالى، وأثر في فريضة من فرائض الله تعالى) [حسنه الألباني في المشكاة (3837)].
وأخرج الترمذي بسند حسن عن أنس رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دخل على شاب وهو في الموت فقال: (كيف تجدك؟ قال: والله يا رسول الله إني أرجو الله وإني أخاف ذنوبي فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: لا يجتمعان في قلب عبد في مثل هذا الموطن إلا أعطاه الله ما يرجو وأمنه مما يخاف) [حسنه الألباني في المشكاة 1612].
ومن فضائل الخوف: الخوف سبب للبعد عن المعاصي:
قال تعالى: (قل إني أخاف إن عصيت ربي عذاب يوم عظيم. من يصرف عنه يومئذ فقد رحمه وذلك الفوز المبين) [الأنعام: 15، 16].
وقال بعض السلف: إذا سكن الخوف في القلب أحرق موضع الشهوات منه.
الخوف سبب إخلاص العمل لله:
قال تعالى: (إنما نطعمكم لوجه الله لا نريد منكم جزاءً ولا شكوراً. إنا نخاف من ربنا يوماً عبوساً قمطريراً) [الإنسان: 9، 10].
الخوف سبب لعلو الهمة في العبادة:
قال تعالى: (تتجافى جنوبهم عن المضاجع يدعون ربهم خوفاً وطمعاً ومما رزقناهم ينفقون) [السجدة: 16].
الخوف يجعل العبد سائراً على طريق الهداية:
قال ذو النون المصري رحمه الله: (الناس على الطريق ما لم يزل عنهم الخوف فإذا زال عنهم الخوف ضلوا عن الطريق).
الخوف يضفي المهابة على صاحبه:
قال عمر بن عبدالعزيز رحمه الله: (من خاف الله أخاف الله منه كل شيء، ومن لم يخف الله خاف من كل شيء).
وقال يحيى بن معاذ الرازي رحمه الله: (على قدر حبك لله يحبك الخلق، وعلى قدر خوفك من الله يهابك الخلق).
الخوف من أسباب قبول الدعاء:
قال تعالى: (وادعوه خوفاً وطمعاً إن رحمت الله قريب من المحسنين) [الأعراف: 56].
الخوف من أسباب الانتفاع بكلام الله تعالى:
قال تعالى: (فذكر بالقرآن من يخاف وعيد) [ق: 45].
الخوف من أسباب النصر على الأعداء:
قال تعالى: (قال رجلان من الذين يخافون أنعم الله عليهم ادخلوا عليهم الباب فإذا دخلتموه فإنكم غالبون وعلى الله فتوكلوا إن كنتم مؤمنين) [المائدة: 23].
وقال تعالى: (ولنسكننكم الأرض من بعدهم ذلك لمن خاف مقامي وخاف وعيد) [إبراهيم: 14].
الخوف سبب لدخول الجنة:
أخرج الترمذي بسند صحيح عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (من خاف أدلج ومن أدلج بلغ المنزل ألا إن سلعة الله غالية ألا إن سلعة الله الجنة) [صححه العلامة الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة (2335)].
علامات الخوف
قال الإمام أبو الليث السمرقندي رحمه الله:
علامة خوف الله تعالى تظهر في سبعة أشياء:
أولها: لسانه: فيمنعه من الكذب، والغيبة، والنميمة، والبهتان، وكلام الفضول، ويجعله مشغولاً بذكر الله تعالى، وتلاوة القرآن ومذاكرة العلم. والثاني: قلبه: فيخرج منه العداوة والبهتان وحسد الإخوان لأن الحسد يمحو الحسنات. واعلم أن الحسد من الأمراض العظيمة في القلوب ولا تداوي إلا بالعلم والعمل. والثالث: نظره: فلا ينظر إلى الحرام من الأكل والشرب والكسوة وغيرها ولا إلى الدنيا بالرغبة بل يكون نظره على وجه الاعتبار ولا ينظر إلى ما لا يحل له. والرابع: بطنه: فلا يدخل بطنه حراماً فإنه إثم كبير. والخامس: يده: فلا يمد يده إلى الحرام بل يمدها إلى ما فيه طاعة لله تعالى. والسادس: قدمه: فلا يمشي في معصية لله، بل يمشي في طاعته ورضاه وإلى صحبة العلماء والصلحاء. والسابع: طاعته: فيجعل طاعته خالصة لوجه الله تعالى ويخاف من الرياء والنفاق فإذا فعل ذلك فهو من الذين قال الله تعالى في حقهم: (والآخرة عند ربك للمتقين) [الزخرف: 35]. (تنبيه الغافلين: ص256 وما بعدها)
أقسام الخوف: قال الإمام ابن رجب الحنبلي رحمه الله:
القدر الواجب من الخوف ما حمل على أداء الفرائض واجتناب المحارم فإن زاد على ذلك بحيث صار باعثاً للنفوس على التشمير في نوافل الطاعات والانكفاف عن دقائق المكروهات والتبسط في فضول المباحات كان ذلك فضلاً محموداً فإن تزايد على ذلك بأن أورث مرضاً أو موتاً أو هماً لازماً، بحيث يقطع عن السعي في اكتساب الفضائل المطلوبة المحبوبة لله عز وجل لم يكن محموداً. (موسوعة أخلاق الرسول ص482)0
سلفنا الصالح والخوف من الله عز وجل
(أ) خوف الأنبياء صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم:
آدم عليه السلام:
قال وهب: بكى آدم عليه السلام على الجنة بكاءً شديداً وما رفع رأسه إلى السماء بعدما أصاب الخطيئة.
وقال علقمة بن مرثد: (لو عدل بكاء أهل الأرض ببكاء داود ما عدله ولو عدل بكاء أهل الأرض ببكاء آدم حين أهبط إلى الأرض ما عدله).
نوح عليه السلام:
قال وهيب بن الورد: لما عاتب الله تعالى نوحاً عليه السلام في ابنه فقال: (إني أعظك أن تكون من الجاهلين) [هود: 46] بكى حتى صار تحت عينيه أمثال الجداول من البكاء.
إبراهيم عليه السلام: 
قال أبو الدرداء رضي الله عنه: كان يسمع لصدر إبراهيم عليه السلام إذا قام إلى الصلاة أزيز من بعد خوفاً من الله عز وجل.
النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وخشيته من الله عز وجل:
أخرج الترمذي بسند صحيح عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال: قلما كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقوم من مجلس حتى يدعو بهؤلاء الدعوات لأصحابه: (اللهم اقسم لنا من خشيتك ما يحول بيننا وبين معاصيك ومن طاعتك ما تبلغنا به جنتك ومن اليقين ما تهون به علينا مصائب الدنيا) [صححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع (1268)].

وفي الصحيحين عن أم العلاء الأنصارية قالت: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (والله لا أدري وأنا رسول الله ما يفعل بي ولا بكم) وقال: (لن ينجي أحداً منكم عمله ولا أنا إلا أن يتغمدنى الله برحمته) رواه البخاري ومسلم.
وأخرج الترمذي بسند صحيح عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: قال أبو بكر: يا رسول الله قد شبت؟ قال: (شيبتني هود، والواقعة، والمرسلات، وعم يتساءلون، وإذا الشمس كورت) [صححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع (3723)].
وعن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: سألت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن هذه الآية: (والذين يؤتون ما آتوا وقلوبهم وجلة) [المؤمنون: 60] قالت عائشة: أهم الذين يشربون الخمر ويسرقون؟ قال: لا يا بنت الصديق ولكنهم الذين يصومون ويصلون ويتصدقون وهم يخافون ألا تقبل منهم أولئك يسارعون في الخيرات) [رواه الترمذي وصححه الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة (162)].
وعن عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها ذكرت النار فبكت فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (ما يبكيك؟) قالت: ذكرت النار فبكيت، فهل تذكرون أهليكم يوم القيامة؟ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أما في ثلاثة مواطن فلا يذكر أحد أحداً: عند الميزان حتى يعلم أيخف ميزانه أو يثقل، وعند الكتاب حين يقول: (هاؤم اقرءوا كتابيه) حتى يعلم أين يقع كتابه أفي يمينه أم في شماله أم من وراء ظهره وعند الصراط إذا وضع بين ظهري جهنم) [رواه أبو داود وضعفه الألباني في ضعيف الجامع (1245)].
وروى مسلم عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: فقدت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة من الفراش فالتمسته فوقعت يدي على بطن قدميه وهو في المسجد وهما منصوبتان وهو يقول: (اللهم إني أعوذ برضاك من سخطك وبمعافاتك من عقوبتك وأعوذ بك منك لا أحصي ثناءً عليك أنت كما أثنيت على نفسك).
سلفنا الصالح وخوفهم من الله عز وجل:
أخرج البخاري عن ابن أبي مليكة أنه قال: (أدركت ثلاثين من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كلهم يخاف النفاق على نفسه وما منهم أحد يقول إنه على إيمان جبريل وميكائيل).
أبو بكر الصديق وخوفه من الله تعالى: 
أخرج البخاري عن عائشة رضي الله عنها عندما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (مروا أبا بكر يصلي بالناس قالت عائشة: قلت: إن أبا بكر إذا قام مقامك لم يسمع الناس من البكاء فمر عمر فليصل بالناس).

فاروق الأمة عمر بن الخطاب وخوفه من الله:
 قرأ سورة الطور إلى أن بلغ قوله تعالى: (إن عذاب ربك لواقع) [الطور: 7] فبكى واشتد بكاؤه حتى مرض وعادوه وقال لابنه وهو في الموت: ويحك ضع خدي على الأرض عساه أن يرحمني ثم قال: بل ويل أمي إن لم يغفر الله لي (ثلاثاً) ثم قبض.
وقال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: (لو نادى منادٍ من السماء: أيها الناس إنكم داخلون الجنة كلكم إلا رجلاً واحداً لخفت أن أكون أنا هو).
وقال عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهما: (لأن أدمع دمعة من خشية الله أحب إليّ من أن أتصدق بألف دينار).
وعن نافع قال: كان ابن عمر إذا قرأ: (ألم يأن للذين آمنوا أن تخشع قلوبهم لذكر الله) [الحديد: 16] بكى حتى يغلبه البكاء.
علي بن الحسين رضي الله عنهما: 
كان علي بن الحسين إذا توضأ اصفر وتغير، فيقال: مالك؟ فيقول: أتدرون بين يدي من أريد أن أقوم؟
الربيع بن خيثم رحمه الله: 
عن مالك بن دينار قال: قالت ابنة الربيع بن خيثم: يا أبتاه، إني أرى الناس ينامون وأنت لا تنام؟ قال: يا بنية، إن أباك يخاف البيات.
ولما رأت أم الربيع بن خيثم ما يلقى الربيع من البكاء والسهر نادته فقالت: يا بني لعلك قتلت قتيلاً؟ فقال: نعم يا والدتي قتلت قتيلاً.
فقال ومن هذا القتيل يا بني، تتحمل على أهله فيعفوك، والله لو علموا ما تلقى من البكاء والسهر لقد رحموك؟ فيقول: يا والدتي هي نفسي.
أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه:
 بكى أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه في مرضه فقيل له: ما يبكيك؟ فقال: (أما إني لا أبكي على دنياكم هذه ولكن أبكي على بعد سفري وقلة زادي وإني أمسيت في صعود على جنة أو نار لا أدري إلى أيتهما يؤخذ بي). 
أمير المؤمنين سفيان الثوري كان يبكي حتى يبول الدم خوفاً من الله تعالى.
قال عنه عبدالرحمن بن مهدي: ما عاشرت رجلاً أرق من سفيان الثوري وكنت أرمقه الليلة فما كان ينام إلا أول الليل ثم ينتفض فزعاً مرعوباً ينادي: النار النار، شغلني ذكر النار عن النوم والشهوات ثم يتوضأ ويقول على إثر وضوئه: (اللهم إنك عالم بحاجتي غير معلم ما أطلب إلا فكاك رقبتي من النار لو كان لي عذر في التخلي ما أقمت مع الناس طرفة عين) ثم يقبل على صلاته وكان البكاء يمنعه من القراءة حتى إن كنت لا أستطيع سماع قراءته من كثرة بكائه.
الحسن البصرى :
قال رجل للحسن: يا أبا سعيد كيف أصبحت؟ قال: بخير. قال: كيف حالك؟ فتبسم الحسن وقال تسألني عن حالي؟ ما ظنك بناس ركبوا سفينة حتى توسطوا البحر فانكسرت سفينتهم فتعلق بها إنسان منهم بخشبة على أي حال يكون؟ قال الرجل: على حالة شديدة. قال الحسن: حالي أشد من حالهم.
وقال الحسن رحمه الله: يحق لمن يعلم أن الموت مورده وأن الساعة موعده وأن القيام بين يدي الله تعالى مشهده أن يطول حزنه.
كلام من ذهب قال حاتم الأصم: لكل شيء زينة وزينة العبادة: الخوف.
وقال الفضيل: من خاف الله دله الخوف على كل خير.
وقال إبراهيم التيمي: ينبغي لمن لم يحزن أن يخاف أن يكون من أهل النار لأن أهل الجنة قالوا: (الحمد لله الذي أذهب عنا الحزن) [فاطر: 34].
وينبغي لمن لم يشفق أن يخاف أن لا يكون من أهل الجنة لأنهم قالوا: (إنا كنا قبل في أهلنا مشفقين) [الطور: 26].
وقال يحيى بن معاذ الرازي: على قدر حبك لله يحبك الخلق وعلى قدر خوفك من الله يهابك الخلق.
وقال أبو سليمان الدارانى: أصل كل خير في الدنيا والآخرة الخوف من الله عز وجل وكل قلب ليس فيه خوف فهو قلب خرب.



والله من وراء القصد وهو حسبنا ونعم الوكيل للتواصل مع الكاتب 
0119133367
Ahmedarafa11@yahoo.com

----------

